# Pop up blocker working WAY too well!



## DampCharcoal (Mar 19, 2005)

All of a sudden, my pop-up blocker (Yahoo toolbar) is blocking the "more smilies" window. Wow! I'm not complaining, I just thought it was interesting. :?


----------

